# Question about field targets.



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

go to fieldarchery.com, half way down click on styles/rules, near top you will see distances and target siizes, click on that. 
try ifaa-archery.org also, that may help


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Here you go...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

One more.. from Rock Monkey..


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

*question about feild tagets*

The 55 yard target you discribed has a bulls eye of app. 5 inches.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

ok...not to steal this thread, but for the NFAA Classic 600 they use a 92cm target. So I am assuming that this size target is larger than the 80YD target shot in field. I never shot this round, but I am going, and just trying to get an idea of what size target I may be shooting at. Also, is it the same size target for all 3 yardages? How big would the 10 ring be? Thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Classic will be using the multi-colored (ala Vegas target color) target face. If the full size targets are being used, then yes, the overall target dimension of 92cm will be a little larger than the field/hunter 65cm target faces used at 80yd. However, when the Classic was being hosted indoors for several years all archers had to use the partial 92cm faces (individual targets, like shooting a Vegas face where the scoring only goes out to the blue 6-ring). I wonder if these individual faces will be used for the Classic, where wind will now play a factor. Hopefully not, because if its really windy I'd prefer to have a little more scoring area available than just out to the 6-ring!

10-ring on the 92cm is 9.2cm (10% of target size) -- or slightly smaller than the spot on the 50cm target face. Much smaller than the spot on the 80yd target. Entire yellow scoring area on the 92cm covers 18.4cm, or just 20% of the target size.

Same target size for all three distances.

>>----->


----------

